# FireFox sur iPad



## KillJoY (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

 J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé des réponses à ma question. Pensez vous que FireFox pourrait éventuellement sortir son navigateur internet sur iPad... compatible Flash. 

 Si jamais vous avez des échos. Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

j'en doute au vu de leurs dernieres declaration


----------



## MacSedik (3 Juin 2010)

Oui les déclarations de Tristan Nitot (resp. FireFox France) sur l'iPad et Apple en général, Lien.


----------

